# Oxygen Tablets



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I think it sounds like a bad idea. Those tablets are marketed toward the extreme newb side of the hobby. Probably nothing a serious aquarist needs. 

Why are you keeping vases anyway? Your shrimp will be much happier in a tank.

Your tank in your sig is exceptionally overstocked BTW.


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

Why do I like vases... I like the idea not having wires or tubes hanging off the tank. I also like that they're viewable from all sides unlike conventional tanks.

As far as the 1 gal... the stocking rules for nanos are different. It works because the betta and corries arent interested in the same territory. The chainsword does a great job of seperating the top and bottom levels of the tank. 

I'll post some pictures when I'm home (my office computer wont recognize my camera input). 

So back to the tablets... 

But the idea of a tablet that produces oxygen without creating current is very tempting for us nano/vase people... All I need is O2 to combat bacteria growth. I would definately trade algae for bacteria. Anybody try these?!?!?!? They're in the store so SOMEBODY's buying! 

PS I've also found these guys in larger forms for ponds and fountains.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Is this it?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...4RS&ref=3312&subref=AA&GCID=C12188x003&ctt=60


I wouldn't put those in my tank unless the package explains the chemistry behind it. Hydrogen peroxide adds O2 to the water, as does running a strong electrical current through it to split the H20... but I can't think of anything off the top of my head that will dissolve and release oxygen. That certainly doesn't mean that there isn't such a thing, I'm no chemistry major! 

Keep in mind, what else is it releasing? Will whatever was bound to the O2 now be dissolved in your aquarium water? Will it change your pH? TDS? Does the effervescent reaction produce heat? 

The problem with this product is you have ABSOLUTELY no idea what it is going to do to your water chemistry! Don't assume that it won't hurt your fish - there's no such thing as an FDA for aquarium products. 

Sounds like snake-oil to me. An airstone is a much better way to go, even if a bit unsightly in a vase.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I am not talking about territory. I am talking about bioload. 

You have a betta, 2 cories, snails, and shrimp in one tiny gallon tank. That is exceptionally overstocked. 

That is simply too much life for 1 gallon of water.

You will learn soon enough, although it pains me to think of suffering animals.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Cories aren't going to do well in that setup long-term, but keeping just the betta plus the inverts would be fine.

Think of it this way - it gives you an excuse to set up another tank for the cories! Minimum 10 gallons, and those guys will be happy, maybe even spawning for you!


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

*Haha*

Okay... so my curiousity got the better of me, and during my lunch break I bought it! (this is what happens when you work 2 blocks from both the LFS and a big box retailer) I figure, if it's bunk, then at least I can help some others out. cost was $8 for 5 tablets. 

Okay, I the product is called Aquarium Products Oxygen Stone for Small Aquarium. There's a number on the box: 1-800-770-4430. The box says made in Japan so I dont know where this number leads. But I called, to ask about how this thing actually works, and I didnt get answer. Probably not unusual because of my time zone. Maybe someone else will have better luck.

The box gives nothing about chemical properties or active ingredients.


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

Just an update. This morning I did a 50% water change, and moved out some shrimp into another tank. The 2L vase now has 3 ghosts in it, no snails. I put in the oxygen stone... it sank to the bottom. It doesnt fizz up like "cold medicine". It's much more controlled. It has large bubbles clinging to it with a very slow release of very small bubbles. Doesnt seem to move much water at all.


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

In the morings, 6am, I'd always find my ghosties at the very top of the vase clinging to the floating water sprite. I've even found them completely out of the water too. I figured the 02 level drops at night, so they head for the surface where its more abundant. During the day, they're actively pecking around all levels at the tank, but at night and in the mornig, back to the very top. 

So after 2 days of the oxygen stone, I wake up to the shrimp hanging around the top and MID levels now. Even more cool/strange, this morning 1 shrimp was actually resting on the stone itself. 

I'll send another update in a few days/week. But for now, I would say that its working based on shrimp behavior alone. 

~ Aloha


----------

